# Lookinf for A chief of a PD to sponsor me for police academy



## RyanR (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello,
Name is Ryan and I am looking for a chief to sponsor me for police academy. I live in Athol, MA so any surrounding towns will do. I am really trying to start a career in law enforcement and this would be a great stepping stone. Any help would be great and i am willing to have a interview before you decide to see what you are sponsoring. Thank you.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to be doing the same... I'd say your best bet is to go to your own local PD, and inquire in person. Good luck


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

yea ssoo... this is a message forum, not Monster.com....


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

What are you 21, join up with a reserve or aux unit.....


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Crvtte65 said:


> yea ssoo... this is a message forum, not Monster.com....


:L: :L:


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

He apparently didn't get the memo about the T.P.S. report.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

tazoez said:


> He apparently didn't get the memo about the T.P.S. report.


Neither did I....what is that?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Neither did I....what is that?


We're putting the coversheets on all TPS reports now before they go out. Did you see the memo about this?


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

yeaa.....listen RyanR, I am going to need you to come in on Saturday


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Im going to need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday too, we are playing catch up.

Dont forget Friday is Hawian shirt day.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Yeah. I got the memo. And I understand the policy. And the problem is just that I forgot the one time. And I've already taken care of it so it's not even really a problem anymore.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Neither did I....what is that?


everyone else seemed to get the memo about the T.P.S. reports. I'll email it to you again. and umm yeah, I'm going to need you to work this weekend.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

If you are serious....do at least _some_ research. Also...









Hold onto that damned stapler!!!!!


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm going to burn the building down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll post in this thread later...

I have a meeting with the Bobs.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

I uh, I don't like my job, and, uh, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread needs more pieces of flair.


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just go in and show them your "O" Face


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you like to watch kung-fu movies?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Here Is Your Chief*

*Chief O'Hara*

*Occupation:* Chief of Police
*Marital Status:* Single
*Group affiliation:* Duckburg Police Department
*Base of operations:* Duckburg

Chief O'Hara is the chief of police in Duckburg and one of Mickey Mouse's best friends.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I thought Chief O'Hara worked in Gotham City with Commissioner Gordon?

Did he take a lateral? 

Going from NY to MA did he have to take the exam and did his academy carry over?

Does he get the Quinn Bill?


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

:l: :l: :l:


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

RyanR said:


> Hello,
> Name is Ryan and I am looking for a chief to sponsor me for police academy. I live in Athol, MA so any surrounding towns will do. I am really trying to start a career in law enforcement and this would be a great stepping stone. Any help would be great and i am willing to have a interview before you decide to see what you are sponsoring. Thank you.


 Any relation to *Michael Bolton?*


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

And I said, I don't care if they lay me off either, because I told, I told Bill that if they move my desk one more time, then, then I'm, I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because they've moved my desk four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were married, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler and it's not okay because if they take my stapler then I'll set the building on fire...


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Yea well that may be true... But at least I never slept with Lumberg.....


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I definitely missed something in this thread


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

They're referring to Office Space


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Fuckin A!....its a classic flick.


----------

